# Ear Infection and Ear Hair



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello, 

Let me start off by saying what an awesome forum this is!!! I am a new maltese owner of my baby Leo and have learned so much here already.

I do have a question though. My poor little dog still has an ear infection! About 2 weeks ago I took Leo to the vet after the groomer told me he may have a possible ear infection in his left ear. The vet looked into his ear and said there was too much hair for him to look into his canal. So, the vet gave me some ointment (said its like jelly that will turn into a liquid and go down his ear with Leo's own heat), told me to apply 2x per day for 14 days. I have followed the vet's instructions for 8 days now but his ears still bug him sometimes, and he is still scratching them.  

The vet didn't say to remove his ear but I think removing it may help Leo? Do you recommend I have that hair removed? Should I do it myself or have a groomer do it? I'm afraid maybe his ears were too sensitive and maybe the groomer didn't do it for that reason. Do you think using an ear wash would help also?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the ears are very sensitive when they have an ear infection. My Eerie used to get them occasionally. His ear also fellt real warm to the touch. My vet would prescribe Tresaderm for him. It always cleared it right up. It's drops that you put in the ear. I'd wait until the ear infection was gone before I had the ear hairs plucked out. Oh and welcome to SM. I'd love to see pics of Leo!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If the infection has not resolved I would have a recheck with the vet.


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I know the ears are very sensitive when they have an ear infection. My Eerie used to get them occasionally. His ear also fellt real warm to the touch. My vet would prescribe Tresaderm for him. It always cleared it right up. It's drops that you put in the ear. I'd wait until the ear infection was gone before I had the ear hairs plucked out. Oh and welcome to SM. I'd love to see pics of Leo!


Thanks for your advice! Yes, sometimes his ears do feel warm after he has been scratching or shaking. I feel so bad for the little guy especially when he can't stop shaking or scratching during the middle of the night. I'll follow your advice and wait for the infection to somewhat clear. I guess it is best to pluck those ear hairs soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello Karina and welcome to SM. My fluff is being treated for a yeast infection in both ears and she felt better after only a couple of days. I would take Leo back in and have them checked again.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

The infection should be feeling better and not itchy after a couple of days of meds. You should take him back to the vet. My Dusty had a double yeast infection and the vet didn't want to remove hair in the ears until is was cleared up because the canal was sensitive still. Once the infection is cleared up the hairs can be easily plucked by hand with the aid of corn starch, but have some one show you how to do it first.


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. After your advice and reading a couple more threads, I too think he needs to go back to the vet! 

Has anyone tried any of the EarWash solutions? Have they worked for you? If so, which brand do you prefer?

Thanks for your help!!


----------

